

BNY Mellon Had Some Very Special Interns - dsri
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-08-18/bny-mellon-had-some-very-special-interns

======
PhantomGremlin
As usual Matt Levine writes great articles.

In a footnote (Matt loves footnotes) he cites one Financial Times article from
2012, regarding when a Goldman Sachs employee said that clients were referred
to as "muppets". Apparently GS investigated and found:

    
    
       Goldman responded by launching an investigation
       into what was nicknamed internally “the muppet
       hunt”. The investigators interviewed dozens of
       staff and sifted through millions of emails,
       finding about 4,000 “muppet” references. But
       they said 99 per cent of those referred to
       last year’s movie of the same name.
    

To which one comment about the FT article said:

    
    
       I didn't realise the film was that popular!!
       It must have something of a cult following at GS.
    

Other comments were a bit more direct:

    
    
       Really…How can GS proffer this rubbish? This
       should make the public loathe them even more.
       Good job GS!
    

Ahhh, good times. Remember when everyone hated GS?

BTW You need a password to read the linked FT article. But when you sign up
you get a small number per month for free. You then also get to read FT
Alphaville for free (it has market commentary).

